# Xeno's kids - triplet DOELINGS!!!



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

My registered Nigerian kidded last night on Day 147 with triplet doelings :stars:

Here they are:[attachment=2:2tuaeoyg]Doeling 1.jpg[/attachment:2tuaeoyg][attachment=1:2tuaeoyg]Doeling 2.jpg[/attachment:2tuaeoyg][attachment=0:2tuaeoyg]Doeling 3.jpg[/attachment:2tuaeoyg]


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, so cute. you're retaining them..right?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

So cute! And three girls at that, wow! I really love the boots on the second two girls.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

> you're retaining them..right?


I think so - at least two of them, maybe all three . . . but no definite decisions for a while . . . I honestly didn't imagine a scenario where we would have 3 doelings - I thought I'd be lucky to have one!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, congrats big time-momma :thumbup: did great! :stars:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! I love the 2nd doeling!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats! I really  the first doeling! They're all adorable.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are darling! Congrats! :leap: They all are so flashy!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

They are too cute! Congrats and thank you for sharing!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats! That sure is a pretty looking group of girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!* :stars:

What flashy babies!! Very pretty and just so sweet!


----------

